# This past Friday...



## Blakesmaster (May 16, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't find a story but here's the obituary. (not sure how to post a link so copy and paste it if you're interested)

http://www.pressconnects.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=200880514004

This is the oldest and biggest company in our area. They do mostly residential work, I think this was a lot-clearing job despite the info in the link. The guy had worked for Cook's for 15 years and they've been around for a generation or two. Just goes to show you that you always gotta stay on your toes no matter how much experience you have. My thoughts go out to his family and coworkers.


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (May 16, 2008)

That's very sad news. I hate to hear/see news like that. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------

